

Computational Semantics with Functional Programming - MartinMond
http://homepages.cwi.nl/~jve/cs/

======
MartinMond
I found this on Reddit
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/88ou0/cs_recomm...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/88ou0/cs_recommendations_for_the_autodidact/)

It's a 400 page book to be published by Cambridge University Press in 2009.

